# Buying used Q7 - which build (year) to avoid?



## potatocouch (Jul 27, 2016)

Total noob here looking for advice.

As our family grow, we plan to purchase bigger car and one of the candidate will be 2nd hand Audi Q7.

After few day research, it seems that there's a diesel engine revamp between 2010 and 2011; something that appears to be Clean TDI Diesel.

The biggest difference between 2 engines will be the combined fuel consumption: 9.1L/100km vs 7.8L/100km (same torque).

My questions will be:
From your experience in real world, is the difference in $ marginal when filling up at petrol station?
Is there an easy way to differentiate between the 2? Will the latter be flagged as clean TDI diesel somewhere in the car?
I will only purchase if the car is regularly serviced; my next questions will be:
How high is high (for mileage)? 60,000 km odometer for 2010 Q7 (MY2011) considered as high?
Mileage vs MY? which one is more important?

Do you foresee any issue purchasing used Q7? DSG issue? Build quality? Engine?


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

potatocouch said:


> Total noob here looking for advice.
> 
> As our family grow, we plan to purchase bigger car and one of the candidate will be 2nd hand Audi Q7.
> 
> ...


Just make sure you get the 8-speed transmission. 60km is nothing, our 2012 TDI has 95k MILES and drives like new, besides some panel squeaks in the interior. The only issue we've had was a bad sensor in the brake booster, but that seems rare. Other than regualar maintenance and brake pads, it's been flawless. With our 2012, we averaged 28.6mpg over a 1,600 mile trip at an average speed of 77mph on the highway.... Not bad!

I'm not too sure if it's then engine or the transmission that makes the difference in consumption between the two.... From what I've read, I may have the "older" version of the engine, with more timing chains or something. It's been trouble free, so I haven't been too motivated to investigate. -oh, the transmission isn't DSG, its a regualr auto made by ZF, which just about every manufacturer uses these days...


----------

